# Cómo poner jack hembra y anular parlante



## ccarlos

hola a todos, el asunto es el siguiente
estoy construyendo un circuito de un amplificador que encontre es un mini amplificador con un LM386 pero quisiera agregar un jack de salida para audifonos y que se mutee el parlante cuando este con los fonos. por lo que he averiguado lei algo sobre poner un jack hembra esterio con switch pero no encuentro mas informacion sobre aquello .
si alguien puede ayudarme  con imagenes como hacer la conexion , algun link , etc seria genial , gracias por la antencion.

Ver el archivo adjunto 25623

ese es el ampli que armo


----------



## franko1819

Como tu dijiste, necesitas un jack con interruptor, aqui abajo te muestro como conectarlo:


----------



## ccarlos

mucha gracias franco, mañana mismo voy a comprar el jack, conectar y ver como resulta
gracias


----------



## franko1819

Muchos exitos con tu proyecto! 

Si tienes problemas solo dinos 



Saludos!


----------



## Josefe17

Te aonsejo que compre uno estéreo con interrupción y lo conectes en mono ,es decir, le dés la misma señal al anillo y a la punta para que escuches lo mismo por ambos auriculares. De lo contrario sólo sonará el izquierdo. Ten cuidado con las impedancias. Serías tan amable de subir el link del esquema, ya que no entiendo esa conexión del op. amp. Echo en falta la realimentación y el divisor de tensión, ya que la alimentación no es simétrica.

Josefe17


----------



## Cacho

Josefe17 dijo:


> ...no entiendo esa conexión del op. amp. Echo en falta la realimentación y el divisor de tensión, ya que la alimentación no es simétrica.


Fijate que es un LM386 
Dale un vistazo a su datasheet.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17

Ya veo que no los necesita (aunque no entienda por qué), pero en el datasheet ponía que era para audio, pero yo lo he usado en modo comparador para hacer un robot seguidor de línea como este:


----------



## Cacho

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ya veo que no los necesita (aunque no entienda por qué)...


Sencillamente porque los componentes que no hay que ponerle por fuera están incluídos en la pastilla de silicio 

Y este tipo de gainclones puede manejar motores (igual que cualquier operacional) mientras no se les pida demasiada corriente (creo que este anda por los 200-300mA de máxima, pero no estoy seguro).

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17

Gracias Cacho por todo


----------



## Cacho

De nada Josefe.


Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola, ese jack con interruptor solo se pide asi, "me da un jack con interruptor estereo" o como
Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Acá se conocen como "Jack con corte" o "Jack estéreo con corte", según sea el caso.
No sé en Mexico, pero supongo que si los pedís así por lo menos te van a entender.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17

Yo los defino así: Primero tipo de conector (jack), luego tamaño (2.5, 3.5 ó 6.35 mm), sexo (macho o hembra), canales (mono-no balanceado, estéreo-balanceado, de 4 canales...), instalación (aéreo-de cable, de chasis-para roscar, para soldar en placa...) y otras características (con interrupción, con interruptor independiente, dorado...).
El tuyo sería un jack de 3.5 ó 6.35 mm (como sean tus audífonos)hembra estéreo de chasis o para soldar (como veas) con interrupción, la cual al ser estéreo será doble, es decir, de 5 pines: masa, entrada L, entrada R, salida L y salida R. Conecta la masa a masa, la señal a ambas entradas y el vivo del altavoz a una salida, preferentemente L, que es la que corresponde a la punta. Si no  las diferencias, usa un téster con un jack estéreo conectado. El que se corresponda con el cuerpo será la masa, el que haga contacto con el anillo R y la punta L (entradas). Luego lo sacas y buscas entre los pines que faltan, el que haga contacto con L será la salida de L y el que lo haga con R, será la salida de R. Si conectas el jack, estos contactos deberían desaparecer.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Walter Roma

hola, queria saber si alguien sabe como conectar un jack stereo hembra con corte, *POR*q*UE* se lo quiero colocar a un ampli que arme para la salida de auriculares, y que anule los parlantes

desde ya muhcas gracias


----------



## zaiz

si puedes tomale una foto (o haces un dibujo), luego súbela al foro y ahí se te puede indicar.
De forma que se vean las patas.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Walter Roma dijo:


> hola, queria saber si alguien sabe como conectar un jack stereo hembra con corte, xq se lo quiero colocar a un ampli que arme para la salida de auriculares, y que anule los parlantes
> 
> desde ya muhcas gracias



¿ Leistes el post #13 redactado por Josefe17 ?

Saludos.


----------



## Walter Roma

ya descubri el problema principal 

me dieron un jack que le falta un conector de salida, (es decir 4 conctores)

y desp como tenia eso mal no interpretaba bien el post #13

pero bue, desp de que lo cambie reviso nuevamente

cualquier duda consulto

Muchas Gracias, Exitos


----------



## cevollin

no entendi muy bien cual es la configuracion de este conector pero me gustaria  saber si es como el de la imagen  segun a lo que lei en el post 13  

otra duda 
al conectar el jack macho al conector  las salidas se habilitan y el audio pasa a estas salidas


----------



## Josefe17

La masa es esa. Lo que no me cuadran son las entradas. Me suena a que las entradas sean las de los extremos y las otras las salidas. De cual es derecho o izquierdo ni idea, aunque creo que puede ser así por lo que se aprecia. Solución, tester en mano, conectas un jack macho stereo sin cascos ni nada y buscas continuidad entre las diferentes patas de cada lado y el anillo y la punta del jack. La que de continuidad con la punta es la entrada izquierda (señal del amplificador) y la que lo haga con el anillo la entrada derecha. Luego sacas el jack y la que dé continuidad con la marcada como entrada derecha es la salida derecha (hacia los altavoces) y luego con la izquierda lo mismo.
Respecto a lo de la habilitación de la misma, es así, mas bién al conectar deshabilita los altavoces dejando audio solo en ella, ya que los altavoces están conectados a las salidas.


----------



## crisgp

Bueno gente, vengo a revivir este tema ya que me movieron uno que había creado.
Hace unos días compré este parlante portátil de marca Noganet modelo NGS9-3.





Mi intención sería poner una ficha mini plug estereo hembra 3.5mm que es estándar para auriculares. Esta ficha tendría que cortar el audio de los parlantes al conectar los auriculares como comúnmente pasa en la mayoría de los artefactos electrónicos. El audio lo tomaría desde la salida que va hacia los parlantes, pero obviamente aquí sale con mucha potencia para unos auriculares ya que los mismos se quemarían, así que habría que limitarla de cierta forma únicamente al conectarlos. 
El usuario *SSTC* me recomienda conectarlo de la siguiente forma.
Ver el archivo adjunto 81858
Luego *antiworldx* me dice que utilice un jack con switch.




Mi incognita es dónde coloco las resistencias con este jack y como serían las conexiones con los cables. Si pueden poner diagrama utilizando este jack con las resistencias sería más entendible. Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo te diría que primero veas que jack consigues, según lo que consigas se ve que y donde colocar.

Como regla general: Cuanto mas complicado el switch, mas posibilidades de fallar


----------



## crisgp

Les comento que no he podido conseguir el jack con switch, solamente consigo el jack con corte del primer diagrama.


----------



## monbollo

¡Hola!

Dcidí atreverme a intervenir en este tema para externar un breve comentario en relación con este tipo de aparatitos que actualmente están de moda en todo el mundo, según veo:

Es este aparatito un reproductor de .mp3/USB, con Radio FM y quizás con alguna entrada de audio auxiliar? Si NO TRAJO de orígen ningún jack estéreo para conectar audífonos externos, entonces es muy probable que las salidas de audio (izquierda y derecha) que alimentan a las dos pequeñas bocinas NO están referenciadas a TIERRA común de la circuitería interna; podrían ser salidas en la modalidad de puente (bridge) flotante, es decir, cada bocina está impulsada por algún C.I. complementariamente y sin contacto a tierra en alguno de sus dos conductores. Por tanto, al intentar instalar un jack estéreo para audífonos, posiblemente se pondría en riesgo la "salud" del pequeño circuito integrado interno que produce las salidas de audio, ya que al conectar los audífonos, éstos podrían ocasionar un "cortocircuito" de cada canal hacia tierra y no pasará mucho tiempo en que el C.I. deje de existir, y al dueño le duraría el gusto menos que al pobre la alegría. 

De todas formas, puedo estar equivocado y los dos canales de audio quizás sí estén referenciados a tierra en ese modelo. Lo mejor será que se hagan mediciones con un óhmetro entre los cables de cada bocina hacia tierra, a fin de estar en la certeza de que la inclusión de un jack para audífonos en viable antes de que se corten cables y suceda algo feo.

Pido disculpas por la intromisión.

monbollo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> Les comento que no he podido conseguir el jack con switch,



Ni modo consegui un *jack hembra stereo comun* y una *llave inversora* y ahorrate la espera de conseguir algo


----------



## crisgp

monbollo dijo:


> ¡Hola!
> ...Si NO TRAJO de orígen ningún jack estéreo para conectar audífonos externos, entonces es muy probable que las salidas de audio (izquierda y derecha) que alimentan a las dos pequeñas bocinas NO están referenciadas a TIERRA común de la circuitería interna; podrían ser salidas en la modalidad de puente (bridge) flotante, es decir, cada bocina está impulsada por algún C.I. complementariamente y sin contacto a tierra en alguno de sus dos conductores. Por tanto, al intentar instalar un jack estéreo para audífonos, posiblemente se pondría en riesgo la "salud" del pequeño circuito integrado interno que produce las salidas de audio, ya que al conectar los audífonos, éstos podrían ocasionar un "cortocircuito" de cada canal hacia tierra y no pasará mucho tiempo en que el C.I. deje de existir...



Hola monbollo, creo que debe ser como vos dijiste que puede que las bocinas no estén referenciadas a tierra. La salida para auriculares al final lo hice con este circuito.

La diferencia con el anterior circuito es que no uní las masas, ya que hice la prueba pero lo que hacía el aparatito es que se empezaba a entrecortar el audio y se terminaba apagando y se volvía a prender (una especie de reinicio). Lo que hice fue solamente tomar tierra de una salida y santo remedio.
Acá les dejo un video que filmé para que lo vean en funcionamiento.


----------



## monbollo

¡Excelente! ¡Una solución muy ingeniosa, y te felicito! Ya estoy tomando nota de tu método y me alegra que todo te haya salido muy bien. ¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Felicitaciones *crisgp* me alegro que hayas podido obtener tu cometido. Solo queda disfrutar de la musica


----------



## edu dj

buenas foro:
tengo un parlante portatil que solo puede ser usado por bluethoot y bueno quiero ponerle una salida auxiliar. el tema es que quiero conectarle un jack hembra de 3.5mm de manera que cuando enchufe un auricular solo se escuche por el auricular y se corte el sonido en los altavoces que trae, no se como hacer las conecciones...
alguien me podria dar una mano con esto?
desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

Los 2 cables que van a los parlante córtalos y coloca este conector 3.5 con una resistencia que limite la potencia.












Saludos


----------



## dfchinomeg2

ccarlos dijo:


> hola a todos, el asunto es el siguiente
> estoy construyendo un circuito de un amplificador que encontre es un mini amplificador con un LM386 pero quisiera agregar un jack de salida para audifonos y que se mutee el parlante cuando este con los fonos. por lo que he averiguado lei algo sobre poner un jack hembra esterio con switch pero no encuentro mas informacion sobre aquello .
> si alguien puede ayudarme  con imagenes como hacer la conexion , algun link , etc seria genial , gracias por la antencion.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 25623
> 
> ese es el ampli que armo



me podrías explciar el circuito del LM386? No entiendo y tengo que hacer una salida de potencia para el jack sin utilizar ampOperacionales, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

El LM386 sería un "amplificador operacional de potencia" . . . 

Dudo mucho que *ccarlos *te conteste , solo  tiene 4 mensajes y su última visita fue en Jul 9, 2011


----------



## pandacba

Que cosa no entendes? hay una amplia variedad de CI para auriculares


----------



## dfchinomeg2

Es que tengo que hacer un amplificador de audio con salida para auriculares pero con elementos discrestos, sin amplificadores operacionales, y tengo entendido que un jack pide tanto voltaje y corriente, así que entre mi etapa de amplifcación de voltaje de la señal de entrada y mi jack habrá una etapa de potencia. Mi pregunta exacta es, ¿ cómo hago esa etapa de potencia sin recurrir a un amplificador operacional? ¿cuanta potencia/corriente inyecto al jack para que funcione?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Debiste usar el Buscador !

Amplificador para Auriculares


----------



## dfchinomeg2

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Debiste usar el Buscador !
> 
> Amplificador para Auriculares


Perdón, no encontré ese post, solo encontré directamente éste.

¡Muchas gracias! Consultaré el que pusiste ^^


----------

